# Possibly a New Package: DirecTV Titanium



## ebonovic

I recieved a message today, describing what may be the next "package" offered from DirecTV.

Total Choice Titanium

This package should be available around 6/28/2006
I wasn't given a $$ amount yet, BUT it will be a 1 time Annual Charge... Here is what you get:

*JUST ABOUT EVERYTHING*


All Total Choice Premier Channels
The HD Package
ALL PPVs
All Special Sports Subscriptions (NFL, MLB, NHL, NCAA, NBA, ....)
Playboy

Pretty much everything except the Internationals.

Also, Additional reciever fees would be waived. (even though it wasn't listed, I would think DVR fees would be waived too)

Also you would have the opportunity to get up to 10 recievers (of any kind).
Those would be leased, but depending on the up front cost.....

I hope to get more details and confirm those deatils over the next few days.


----------



## curtis0620

I would be happy with just an all PPV add on for $10-$15 per month..


----------



## Sparty99

I wouldn't mind paying up front as long as they let you pick and choose (which I realize isn't much the point). I mean, between Total Choice Premier, Playboy, and the sports channels they could easily charge $2500 up front.


----------



## Lee L

No way it is less than $1750. I have TC Platinium, HD Pack and 4 recievers and I think it is about $120/month regular price, which is $1,440 a year. I am getting credits right now plus I am a Bellsouth customer with a discount but can;t remember wher ethey apply that so I have to check to be sure.


----------



## dswallow

Interesting... really the only thing I would have any interest in is access to all PPV movies; since they're including the subscription sports I seriously doubt it'd make economic sense to me. I wouldn't buy it unless the overall cost to me was just incrementally higher than my current DirecTV costs.

I currently pay about $1,679.04 per year. So maybe anything up to about $1,800 would be what I'm willing to pay for such a package.

Now I never buy PPV's, don't subscribe to any of the seasonal sports packages, and don't subscribe to Playboy. So I would hazard a guess that the package cost will be over $2,000. And just maybe there'll be some sort of introductory discount at $1,999.99.

Probably not something that'd be attractive to me... even less so if I'd have to commit for 2 years to any Total Choice Package.


----------



## lew

I don't see anyway it'll be priced where it would make sense to me. I don't see a reason to exclude the internationals. I wouldn't think it would cost very much to include them.

DTV has to be careful, at 10 receivers the package would work very well for friends who want to share a subscription. Most of us don't have a phone line hooked up to all our receivers so I don't think a phone line requirement will work.

I agree with dswallow, $1999 sounds like an attractive introductory price.


----------



## Gluberall

This is my first post so if you feel the need to call in and check, no offense taken. The introductory price for the package is $7500 and is available on 06/28/06. No info on when the promotional price is over but afterwards the price goes up to 10k. Hope this helps.


----------



## curtis0620

Gluberall said:


> This is my first post so if you feel the need to call in and check, no offense taken. The introductory price for the package is $7500 and is available on 06/28/06. No info on when the promotional price is over but afterwards the price goes up to 10k. Hope this helps.


That's more than the sum of all the parts.


----------



## Kevin L

Gluberall said:


> This is my first post so if you feel the need to call in and check, no offense taken. The introductory price for the package is $7500 and is available on 06/28/06. No info on when the promotional price is over but afterwards the price goes up to 10k. Hope this helps.


Unbelievable! Who would even bother?


----------



## vtfan99

Gluberall said:


> This is my first post so if you feel the need to call in and check, no offense taken. The introductory price for the package is $7500 and is available on 06/28/06. No info on when the promotional price is over but afterwards the price goes up to 10k. Hope this helps.


  You've got to be kidding me. That doesn't even make sense. Thats over $600 per month at the introdcutory price. I could subscribe to everything D* has, Dish has, and my cable company for less than that a month. I could probably get internet and phone service in there as well. I don't mean to be rude....but I think I smell a troll


----------



## LlamaLarry

Gluberall said:


> The introductory price for the package is $7500 and is available on 06/28/06.


Umm, $625/month seems a little steep for residential services, but with all the sports packages I suppose it possible as I don't know how much any of them cost beside NFL Ticket and Superfan.


----------



## Gluberall

vtfan99 said:


> You've got to be kidding me. That doesn't even make sense. Thats over $600 per month at the introdcutory price. I could subscribe to everything D* has, Dish has, and my cable company for less than that a month. I could probably get internet and phone service in there as well. I don't mean to be rude....but I think I smell a troll


Don't take my word for it, call in and ask. Might take a few tries as this is relatively new info but go for it.


----------



## Gluberall

oh yeah, don't forget about the 10 irds in any combination you like and unlimited ppv


----------



## lew

Gluberall said:


> This is my first post so if you feel the need to call in and check, no offense taken. The introductory price for the package is $7500 and is available on 06/28/06. No info on when the promotional price is over but afterwards the price goes up to 10k. Hope this helps.


I can't picture anyone saving money with that package. There has to be at least some of the sports packages that the customer has no interest in. How many PPV movies can you view in a month? I can't imagine anyone getting enough value to justify $625 /month.

They cynic in me wonders if the purpose of the new package isn't sign anyone up but to put a value on what people with hacked cards are stealing.

Doesn't make sense. The current cards can't be hacked. Why come out with a package that no one would buy, even at the introductory price.?


----------



## vtfan99

Gluberall said:


> Don't take my word for it, call in and ask. Might take a few tries as this is relatively new info but go for it.


I think I'll pass....definitely not worth the time....or the money


----------



## lew

Gluberall said:


> oh yeah, don't forget about the 10 irds in any combination you like and unlimited ppv


I'm not sure what all the sports packages cost, assume $1000. $6500/ 12 is $550 /month. Total Premier is $100 and 9 extra receivers is under $50. $400 /month is a lot of PPVs, particularly if you assume the customer will actually be watching the sports and premium channels they're subscribing to.

I hope you're making up your information, I can't see anyone actually subscribing to this package. It doesn't even make sense if 2 families split it.


----------



## dswallow

Gluberall said:


> This is my first post so if you feel the need to call in and check, no offense taken. The introductory price for the package is $7500 and is available on 06/28/06. No info on when the promotional price is over but afterwards the price goes up to 10k. Hope this helps.


If it included the guy at www.cleaninghunk.com to personally change channels for me, I'd consider it. Seriously.  Otherwise that's just overpriced.

If it turns out to be true, I'd guess it's either meant as a high-end-subscriber tool -- such as a celebrity that just wants "everything" and doesn't care what it costs -- or a way to place a value on subscription thefts.

If even $350 a month were attributed to PPV movies, that'd mean having to watch over 800 movies a year to break even. More than 2 a day. Every day.


----------



## ebonovic

Unless it really does include "ANY" equipment, including the eventual Home Media Center, the HR20P, the LCD TVs, ect....

It would be hard for any residential consumer to justify $7,500

I hope they offer a "Tungstun" version that would scratch the Hardware and PPVs


----------



## TivoIsForLovers

Now, if Tanya Memme was somehow included in the $7500, well....................


----------



## Cabinwood

$7500 -- Yikes  No way I'd even think twice about it. I can't imagine them having anyone willing to pay that kind of money.


----------



## grooves12

My guess is this package is meant for corporate accounts... such as bars. They are already charged significantly more for their service, especially the sports packages, so my guess is this probably gives them added incentive with being able to show the PPV movies, and gets them to sign up front for a whole year.


----------



## Lee L

Well, how many PPV do they run each month. I suppose I could see how they could work the math to say it cost that much. However, if they run the same movie 100 times, it is not like you get $3.99 worth of veiwing value each time.


----------



## innocentfreak

Yeah not a chance at 7500. I would consider it at 1999 but it would still be too expensive since I don't want the sports packages. If they offered 1499 with everything but the sports I would jump on it.


----------



## NealO

lew said:


> They cynic in me wonders if the purpose of the new package isn't sign anyone up but to put a value on what people with hacked cards are stealing.


After seeing the $7500 price quote, that was the first thing that popped into my mind.


----------



## rawbi01

Maybe if it was for a lifetime subscription I would do it. I have 8 receivers and all the channels now so it would make sense for me..


----------



## Dodge boy

well let's see I need 10 HD Tivo's that can record 2 chanels ant once, store up to 1000 hrs. HD 35000 hrs SD, Download to my computer that can store 1,000,000 hrs., and also need Sling box because I will have to work all week to pay for this package and I need to watch as much as possible just to get my money's worth. Where do I sign? 

Just came from dbstalk.com Earl confirmed $7,500.00 must be payed with a credit card, it is an "introductory" price $10,000.00 normal price....... Hotel/Motel chains possibly..... 

Also a thought why not offer a year of whatever package you want prepay the year and get it for the same price as 10 months at the monthly rate? My old C-band provider used to do it, and heck they were cheap to begin with.


----------



## newsposter

I'm not sure people are understanding the question. Or maybe it's me? ?? One time annual charge means every jan 1 for instance right? 

Well even TCP is approx 100 bucks. so that's 1200 right there. So the less than 500/year option in the poll is a bit um...unrealistic from any perspective.

My wife would be the perfect candidate for this service (disabled and watches tons off tivo). If there were HD movies (and I could cut down the tree blocking the 119), we may get it. I'm not sure we'd be thrilled with non HD ppvs though. We are spoiled.


----------



## newsposter

625 -100 i pay now means 525 extra/month.

525/30 days month = 17.50 /day extra I'd have to 'use'.

I guess with porn 10/hr? (never bought it), you'd have to use at least 2 hours a day of that. Or 5 ppv movies a day. 

And dont forget, people like me that like TIVO will lose out with the new dvr so unless dtv is giving out new hdtivos, I wouldn't be that happy to use their dvr

speaking of which....maybe this means the new dvr is going to be out in july?I dont want one but others do.


----------



## chrishicks

wow!! only $7500.00 a year. I think I know what I'm getting everyone for Christmas this year.


----------



## cowboys2002

Some quick guestimates of costs (assuming 10 movies per month) 
Monthly Annually
Premier 100 1200
nflst	62.25 249
nba	45 180
mlb	37.25 149
hockey	37.25 149
playboy	12.95 155.4
ppv (10) 39.90 39.9
Totals 334.6 2122.3

At these prices, $1,999 saves you some money, but then again, you are paying in advance. Note that I did not include a monthly dvr fee $5.99 times 12 or lease equipment fee for 9 added receivers 4.99 times 10 times 12.

I'm a little confused if this is a one-time fee for LIFETIME or an ANNUAL thing.

Lifetime, the breakeven would be within 12-24 months (depending on how much tv you can possible watch/record). Annual, pretty much the same thing!

Either way, I don't forsee jumping on this deal as I don't have peremuium channels and have orderd maybe 4 PPV's in 8 years!!


----------



## cowboys2002

Dodge boy said:


> well let's see I need 10 HD Tivo's that can record 2 chanels ant once, store up to 1000 hrs. HD 35000 hrs SD, Download to my computer that can store 1,000,000 hrs., and also need Sling box because I will have to work all week to pay for this package and I need to watch as much as possible just to get my money's worth. Where do I sign?
> 
> Just came from dbstalk.com Earl confirmed $7,500.00 must be payed with a credit card, it is an "introductory" price $10,000.00 normal price....... Hotel/Motel chains possibly.....
> 
> Also a thought why not offer a year of whatever package you want prepay the year and get it for the same price as 10 months at the monthly rate? My old C-band provider used to do it, and heck they were cheap to begin with.


Back in the early DBS days (Directv for cable channels and USSB for movie channels ) Paying 1 year in advance effectively cost 11 months.

OT; I prepaid my satellite service 2 years in advance and effectively got 3 months free (after another discount as well).


----------



## Billy Bob Boy

Gluberall said:


> This is my first post so if you feel the need to call in and check, no offense taken. The introductory price for the package is $7500 and is available on 06/28/06. No info on when the promotional price is over but afterwards the price goes up to 10k. Hope this helps.


Do you also agree to a 10 year contract?  D* can kiss my shiny metal As*! I will keep my total choice and rent movies from blockbuster (at least than I can pick the movies to watch ) a greater choice too. How could this package be of any worth to anyone? 80% of it is wasted programing you will never watch. Even if you had 10 tivos going at the same time you could never watch it all (not even close) Unless you are some sort of robot there are only 18 hours a day to watch.(providing you eat and go pottie in front of the tv and dont work   . They WILL sell these stupid packages to rich idiots who like to throw money in the pottie!  What the heck there are people that buy 300,000 dollar cars why not 7500-10,000 on directv


----------



## Billy Bob Boy

Cabinwood said:


> $7500 -- Yikes  No way I'd even think twice about it. I can't imagine them having anyone willing to pay that kind of money.


 Like I said people spend 300,000 on 1 car    and More


----------



## LostCluster

Somehow, this smells like they're putting a price tag on what you would get if you were able to hack the access card successfully. That is to say, there's now going to be a retail value for whatever it is hackers steal, and they can sue for exactly that value.


----------



## darthrsg

[


TivoIsForLovers said:


> Now, if Tanya Memme was somehow included in the $7500, well....................


Hell yeah!


----------



## DTVPro

I'm almost wondering if this seems some kind of joke

if you google this, it's the same beginning post everywhere


not to mention, I work for DTV and have dug completely through both Commercial and Residential Doris and a few other internal things and can find nothing on this new pack.


if they were sending the info to customers already, the info would be somewhere in Doris (DTV's internal info tool)


maybe I'm wrong, but this just seems like a prank


----------



## ebonovic

I can assure you it is not a prank.

I have been PM by two different people with the same information.
They began "training" on this package this week.


----------



## Gluberall

DTVPro said:


> I'm almost wondering if this seems some kind of joke
> 
> if you google this, it's the same beginning post everywhere
> 
> not to mention, I work for DTV and have dug completely through both Commercial and Residential Doris and a few other internal things and can find nothing on this new pack.
> 
> if they were sending the info to customers already, the info would be somewhere in Doris (DTV's internal info tool)
> 
> maybe I'm wrong, but this just seems like a prank


Afraid not. I work for DTV owned call center, the information was e-mailed to all sups a week ago and I went out of my way to make sure that it wasn't propietary/ confidential information ( sorry, had to cover myself just in case one of the other thousand tivo gurus that work for DTV who read this forum happens to be a guy I report to, granted its probably impossible for them to know either way but just the same). I posted because when the poll was opened, the figure people were kicking around was thousands of dollars smaller than the real one and figured it'd be best to clarify that now.


----------



## jfh3

ebonovic said:


> I can assure you it is not a prank.
> 
> I have been PM by two different people with the same information.
> They began "training" on this package this week.


How many people do you have to train for a market of 6 customers?


----------



## kybluedevil

TivoIsForLovers said:


> Now, if Tanya Memme was somehow included in the $7500, well....................


 DTV got rid of Tanya some time ago. Another of the reasons we switched to Comcast!!!


----------



## MajorTomSawyer

The $7500 annually is correct. This is a tenative list of what is included:

NFL ST - $249
Superfan - $99
ESPN Gameplan - $119
NHL - $159
NBA - $189
March Madness - $59
Direct Kick - $69
ESPN Full Court - $109
MLB - $179
TC Premier - $99.99
All Spanish Channels - $49.99
HD Package - $9.99
Baby First Tv - $9.99
Playboy Monthly - &15.99
Unlimited PPV.
No Mirror fees on up to 10 recievers (of any kind - Standard/HD/DVR)
Jadeworld and other international programming by request at no cost.

I might be missing some of the additonal progamming included....


----------



## dswallow

MajorTomSawyer said:


> The $7500 annually is correct. This is a tenative list of what is included:
> 
> NFL ST - $249
> Superfan - $99
> ESPN Gameplan - $119
> NHL - $159
> NBA - $189
> March Madness - $59
> Direct Kick - $69
> ESPN Full Court - $109
> MLB - $179
> TC Premier - $99.99
> All Spanish Channels - $49.99
> HD Package - $9.99
> Baby First Tv - $9.99
> Playboy Monthly - &15.99
> Unlimited PPV.
> No Mirror fees on up to 10 recievers (of any kind - Standard/HD/DVR)
> Jadeworld and other international programming by request at no cost.
> 
> I might be missing some of the additonal progamming included....


$329 for NFL Sunday Ticket + SuperFan
$159 for NHL Center Ice
$299 for Brclay's English Premier League
$59 for Mega March Madness
$109 for ESPN Full Court
$179 for MLB Extra Innings
$69 for MLS Direct Kick
$189 for NBA League Pass
$119 for ESPN GamePlan
$225 for CricketTicket
$144 for 12 months of Setanta Sports
--------
$1,880

$1200 for 12 months of Total Choice Platinum
$120 for 12 months of the HD Channel
$120 for 12 months of Baby First TV
$192 for 12 months of Playboy
$539 for 12 months of mirroring fees for 9 additional receivers
--------
$2,171

$600 for 12 months of Para Todos (though this may overlap some of TC Platinum)
$120 for 12 months of HYPE TV
$444 for 12 months of Jade World
$144 for 12 months of MandarinDirect
$396 for 12 months of FilipinoDirect
$120 for 12 months of SKY TG24
$324 for 12 months of KoreanDirect
$60 for 12 months of CTS
$360 for 12 months of RussianDirect
$180 for 12 months of RTR Planeta
$180 for 12 months of Channel 1 Russia Worldwide
$360 for 12 months of HindiDirect
$180 for 12 months of AASTHA TV
$180 for 12 months of TeluguDirect
$180 for 12 months of TamilDirect
$180 for 12 months of GujaratiDirect
$180 for 12 months of NDTV
$180 for 12 months of BanglaDirect
$180 for 12 months of Studio 1+1 International
$276 for 12 months of VietnameseDirect II
--------
$4,824

That totals to $8,875.

A bargain at $7,500!

At $10,000 they must be ascribing a value to PPV of $1,275.

Of course, without all the WorldDirect services, this is severely overpriced.


----------



## DTVPro

but compared to how much commercial customers pay


assuming this is a commercially available package, it wouldn't be a bad deal


----------



## dswallow

DTVPro said:


> but compared to how much commercial customers pay
> 
> assuming this is a commercially available package, it wouldn't be a bad deal


I seriously doubt that pricing would be available for commercial customers. For one thing, commercial pricing is based on the size of the establishment/number of potential viewers.

http://www.directv.com/buy/pdf/public_pkgs_and_rates.pdf


----------



## Kobe8

ebonovic said:


> I can assure you it is not a prank.
> 
> I have been PM by two different people with the same information.
> They began "training" on this package this week.


How would this effect sports blackouts? Would this package open up every channel or would they still blackout one feed, like if the SF Giants were playing at Los Angeles. Would FSN Bay Area and FSN Prime Ticket be available under this package, or would current blackout restrictions prevail?


----------



## newsposter

i dont see how DTV policy can overrule other already in place rules, especially those of the powerful sports owners.


----------



## Giorgio

Let's see How much class A stock does that include??? lol


----------



## Billy Bob Boy

Wow!! What a major waste of money. Like what I saw a few years back. 30,000 for a dinner and shaking hands with the three tenors! If anyone out there is thinking about getting this waste of money pm me and i will give you my address. You can make the check out to cash    Makes as much sense as giving it to rupert!  Better yet sign up for and pay for what you will really watch and send the rest to a worthy charity(its tax deductible  )


----------



## ebonovic

Kobe8 said:


> How would this effect sports blackouts? Would this package open up every channel or would they still blackout one feed, like if the SF Giants were playing at Los Angeles. Would FSN Bay Area and FSN Prime Ticket be available under this package, or would current blackout restrictions prevail?


I would have to assume that all blackout rules and restrictions would still be in place. As it is not DirecTV that is "choosing" to black them out... they are TOLD to black them out


----------



## Billy Bob Boy

ebonovic said:


> I would have to assume that all blackout rules and restrictions would still be in place. As it is not DirecTV that is "choosing" to black them out... they are TOLD to black them out


Heck Earl if someone can afford this they can afford to buy all the empty seats at the local game hence ending the blackout 

Better still GO to the game!! (hows that for a radical Idea)


----------



## cowboys2002

At $7,500 or $10,000, price is still way more than I pay for a years worth of service.

With TC Plus and 3 Tivo's, I have more than enough content. I stopped buying the NFST due to blackouts into LA , when LA doesn't have a team. I totally agree with going to a game. The live at the park image rivals HD (of course you can't pause).

My church has DTV and we are charged commerical rates. The TV's are mostly in offices with one in the social hall (it was cheaper than cable and an OTS wasn't an option)!


That said, IMHO the only way this makes sense, is to have a discount for paying 6 months to a year in advance, thus saving the customer money and getting cash flow to DTV Z(a win win). 

Even with 10 free leased units, i would need 10 Tv's and have to pay for the electricity for then and get UPS's for all the Tivo's/R15/HDTivo's!!


----------



## TonyD79

They are targetting NBA players and other sports and entertainment professionals. 

Have you seen some of the "cribs" these guys live in? Ten TVs is very possible and they'd want everything.

It is stupid, though since you could subscribe to everything, save about $5k over the "introductory" price and watch any PPV you want to and still save thousands per year.

But there are those who will go for it. And they don't need many to do so.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy

What i cant understand why No not at any price is winning the poll! If this package was 500 per year  i would grab it. (Not bloody likely ayyy!!)


----------



## extension 721

$3.99 for a pay per view? 

HA! 

Think....this includes $50 boxing, UFC, pride fighting and WWE events, of which there are typically somwehere near 10 per month. It includes $120 cricket "tours" available as PPV, and sometimes a certain ball game may be PPV only.

Not to mention a nonstop stream of porno at $10 an hour.

and you don't even have to order it.

and for people who buy their own airplane to avoid the hassle of booking a first-class flight, it's probably worth it.


----------



## tbeckner

Billy Bob Boy said:


> What i cant understand why No not at any price is winning the poll! If this package was 500 per year  i would grab it. (Not bloody likely ayyy!!)


And you answered you own question, "Not bloody likely ayyy!!!" is the reason that "No, Not at any price" is winning. Most people that voted in the poll understood that the pricing from $500 to $2000 per year would not even come close to what DirecTV would have to charge and most people actually have a LIFE that extends beyond TV.

Without a doubt, DirecTV Titanium is for the SUPER RICH and all of those multi-millionaires created by the DirecTV sports package subscribers.

Although I do have to say that Murdoch does understand where the money is, and DirecTV could end up becoming the company by and for the rich.


----------



## heronbay1

I watch ESPN, HBO and Fox News. Can't I just buy three channels? 

I agree w/ those who say Titanium is for the super rich.


----------



## trtlegirl04

with this package, you get EVERYTHING, when they say pay per views, its not just the 3.99 ones, its all of the adult pay per views as well, this package is meant for the vips at directv. you not only get all of the channels that directv can possibly have, plus you buy your way into a vip status, you get a specific number to call if you do need to call in, in all of the call centers there are for directv, theres probaly about 30 people dedicated to the vip line. so with the customers that already have the good majority of the stuff, celeberties, the higer ups, and anybody else that has a lot more money that i do...heh...prepaying for their own line is a good deal to them.


----------



## Dodge boy

tbeckner said:


> Although I do have to say that Murdoch does understand where the money is, and DirecTV could end up becoming the company by and for the rich.


That's why he has FOX.... the Propaganda channel by and for the rich (Republicans)


----------



## Berak

This package makes zero sense to me if it's priced at something like $7500. First off, there are only a very small percentage of people (< 1%) who could afford it. Of those there is an even smaller percentage (< 0.5%) of them that spend that much time watching TV. Of those there are probably an even LESS of a percentage of them ( < 0.1 %) who are too lazy AND stupid to realize you could probably pay as you go each month and watch everything you wanted for a HELL of a lot less than the $600 dollars they want for this.

It's not for the super rich. It's for the ultra rare ultra rich, ultra stupid, ultra lazy.

P.S., Here's a clue DTV: Most people who are that rich didn't get there becasue they were stupid, lazy, or watched 300 hours of TV a month. Clueless.


----------



## Steveknj

dswallow said:
 

> $329 for NFL Sunday Ticket + SuperFan
> $159 for NHL Center Ice
> $299 for Brclay's English Premier League
> $59 for Mega March Madness
> $109 for ESPN Full Court
> $179 for MLB Extra Innings
> $69 for MLS Direct Kick
> $189 for NBA League Pass
> $119 for ESPN GamePlan
> $225 for CricketTicket
> $144 for 12 months of Setanta Sports
> --------
> $1,880
> 
> $1200 for 12 months of Total Choice Platinum
> $120 for 12 months of the HD Channel
> $120 for 12 months of Baby First TV
> $192 for 12 months of Playboy
> $539 for 12 months of mirroring fees for 9 additional receivers
> --------
> $2,171
> 
> $600 for 12 months of Para Todos (though this may overlap some of TC Platinum)
> $120 for 12 months of HYPE TV
> $444 for 12 months of Jade World
> $144 for 12 months of MandarinDirect
> $396 for 12 months of FilipinoDirect
> $120 for 12 months of SKY TG24
> $324 for 12 months of KoreanDirect
> $60 for 12 months of CTS
> $360 for 12 months of RussianDirect
> $180 for 12 months of RTR Planeta
> $180 for 12 months of Channel 1 Russia Worldwide
> $360 for 12 months of HindiDirect
> $180 for 12 months of AASTHA TV
> $180 for 12 months of TeluguDirect
> $180 for 12 months of TamilDirect
> $180 for 12 months of GujaratiDirect
> $180 for 12 months of NDTV
> $180 for 12 months of BanglaDirect
> $180 for 12 months of Studio 1+1 International
> $276 for 12 months of VietnameseDirect II
> --------
> $4,824
> 
> That totals to $8,875.
> 
> A bargain at $7,500!
> 
> At $10,000 they must be ascribing a value to PPV of $1,275.
> 
> Of course, without all the WorldDirect services, this is severely overpriced.


The problem with a package like this, is I don't watch HALF of what I'd get. I don't think it would be a bad move for D* to package each of those tiers at a yearly. SO you can get all the sports packages say for say 1700 instead of the 1880 if you pre-pay. Something like that. Now for PPV, they could sell like a yearly subscription and that give you access to say, 5 PPV movies and one special event a month....then they can tier that. Kind of like what Netflix does...


----------



## minorthr

Well if it only appeals to 1% of the customer base whats that like 150,000 people if 1000 of them sign up thats a quick $7.5 mill. I think realistically there is potentially for at least 10,000 customers signing up for this thats $75 mill.


----------



## TonyD79

It's like the old joke of the little kid selling lemonade at $200 a glass. When asked about the high prices, the kid says "But I only have to sell one!"


----------



## Berak

minorthr said:


> Well if it only appeals to 1% of the customer base whats that like 150,000 people if 1000 of them sign up thats a quick $7.5 mill. I think realistically there is potentially for at least 10,000 customers signing up for this thats $75 mill.


Try to find one, just ONE person you personaly know who thinks they would sign up for this at $7500. Ok how about this. Just one person anyone reading this that thinks they would sign up for this or ANYONE they personaly know and can verify they would sign up for this at $7500. Absurd.


----------



## Berak

There is a way this will work though, who wants to go in on a ten person group buy? $750 per year each and you can only use one receiver but hey, it's got everything. Lol.


----------



## drew2k

Berak said:


> Try to find one, just ONE person you personaly know who thinks they would sign up for this at $7500. Ok how about this. Just one person anyone reading this that thinks they would sign up for this or ANYONE they personaly know and can verify they would sign up for this at $7500. Absurd.


This challenge is just pure crazy talk, so let me challenge you: Name a person you know that would pay $10,000 or more for a front-row or box seat at the Super Bowl or World Series? As crazy as that sounds to Joe Public, you and I know that there are people out there who don't even blink at paying those prices for what amounts to a 5-hour live event, so $7,500 for year-long service is a bargain to these folks.

Chances are if you knew someone like that, you could also name someone who'd be willing to pay $7,500 to DirecTV to "have it all" and be "first in line" for service. Think celebrities, professional athletes, and the rich and famous. It's a prestige thing, pure and simple, and DirecTV will indeed not have problems signing up customers to this package.


----------



## Berak

drew2k said:


> This challenge is just pure crazy talk, so let me challenge you: Name a person you know that would pay $10,000 or more for a front-row or box seat at the Super Bowl or World Series? As crazy as that sounds to Joe Public, you and I know that there are people out there who don't even blink at paying those prices for what amounts to a 5-hour live event, so $7,500 for year-long service is a bargain to these folks.
> 
> Chances are if you knew someone like that, you could also name someone who'd be willing to pay $7,500 to DirecTV to "have it all" and be "first in line" for service. Think celebrities, professional athletes, and the rich and famous. It's a prestige thing, pure and simple, and DirecTV will indeed not have problems signing up customers to this package.


I'm not saying there is NO market for this. I'm saying the market is exceedingly small. Absurdly small. Most who could afford it wouldn't want it. Sorry but I don't see any "Prestige" in TV. Hardware, sure. But braggin' rights for number of channels? Not so much. The people who could afford this would almost certainly just pay for what they want to watch when they want to watch it and they would be saving money (not that it matter to them, but they would need some reasone to justify getting this service and I don't see any).


----------



## kubedawg

So yeah, you get all ppv's, all sports packages, all adult channels, all available hd channels, all premier, pretty much all channels directv has to offer for the one cost $7500 once a year fee. Not that bad a deal for some people who are tv fanatics. I personally wouldn't do it only because I don't have the money, and that's a huge investment. ****, I could start my own small business with that kind of money... But for those huge tv fans who are in love with directv, and who have the money for it, this plan will save them A LOT of money.

Repeat, this is an annual cost. I haven't heard any more specific info but I can get that info pretty quickly.


----------



## kubedawg

This btw is directv's attempt to bring in more HD programming very quickly. Just to let y'all know.


----------



## Jeigh

Stumbled upon some "confirmation" on the package while searching for the Hollywood Superman Returns premiere at http://biz.yahoo.com/bw/060606/20060606006215.html. 


> Premiere is sponsored by DIRECTV *TITANIUM* and Belstaff


Can't say anything about the cost, but it looks like the package does exist. Premiere is the 20th so I would guess there would be announcement before then.


----------



## ebonovic

That is pretty good work there...

Thanks for the link


----------



## IOTP

I'd pay extra for out of market locals eg (west/east) feeds.

Knowing DTV, I am sure a catch is in store.


----------



## DTVPro

you guys are thinking about it all wrong


as a CSR I can verify there are lots of people who spend probably 300-400 dollars a month just on adult ppv's


if you figure there are some that order 1 ppv block every day. That's 14.99 x 365 and you can start to see where I'm coming from with it


There are definately people who would save money on this, the real tv nuts that buy all the boxing fights, buy lots of adult ppv's, and have a ton of sports packages

but besides that is the service included with the package


you have a seperate VIP tech support. Titanium calls are ONLY going to be handled by the VIP group. Regular CSR's and Tech's won't even be able to make you do anything or do anything for you. You get immediately transfered to the VIP group which will make any/all cust svc issues MUCH easier to deal with.

All service calls are either same day or next day. Even if there's no appointments available, they'll make room.


it's total white glove treatment on this package


----------



## dtremain

DTVPro said:


> you guys are thinking about it all wrong
> 
> as a CSR I can verify there are lots of people who spend probably 300-400 dollars a month just on adult ppv's
> 
> if you figure there are some that order 1 ppv block every day. That's 14.99 x 365 and you can start to see where I'm coming from with it
> 
> There are definately people who would save money on this, the real tv nuts that buy all the boxing fights, buy lots of adult ppv's, and have a ton of sports packages
> 
> but besides that is the service included with the package
> 
> you have a seperate VIP tech support. Titanium calls are ONLY going to be handled by the VIP group. Regular CSR's and Tech's won't even be able to make you do anything or do anything for you. You get immediately transfered to the VIP group which will make any/all cust svc issues MUCH easier to deal with.
> 
> All service calls are either same day or next day. Even if there's no appointments available, they'll make room.
> 
> it's total white glove treatment on this package


Makes sense to me. People who slobber over porn every night deserve much better service than the rest of us.


----------



## tbeckner

DTVPro said:


> as a CSR I can verify there are lots of people who spend probably 300-400 dollars a month just on adult ppv's


Those are likely addicts, not customers.

They could be good candidates for Sex Addicts Anonymous, of course they may not admit it.

Some of the other groups that come to mind are NA (Narcotics Anonymous), GA (Gamblers Anonymous), or AA (Alcoholics Anonymous), all of which are very good programs.


----------



## newsposter

Jeigh said:


> Can't say anything about the cost, but it looks like the package does exist..


you doubted the word of earl? 

6.2 is his next prediction....can you find us a link confirming that?



tbeckner said:


> Those are likely addicts, not customers.
> 
> They could be good candidates for Sex Addicts Anonymous, of course they may not admit it.
> 
> .


i had no idea such a thing existed...thougth nip/tuck was a fantasy show. I guess there are a lot of chances for abuse of that meeting.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy

tbeckner said:


> Those are likely addicts, not customers.
> 
> They could be good candidates for Sex Addicts Anonymous, of course they may not admit it.
> 
> Some of the other groups that come to mind are NA (Narcotics Anonymous), GA (Gamblers Anonymous), or AA (Alcoholics Anonymous), all of which are very good programs.


If someone is that addicted to porn and can afford 10,000 a year arent there cheaper ways to get it IE: a media center pc and the 10 zillion porn sites on the internet! Is the porn on D* that great that someone really pays 300 a month for it? Yikes for 10.00 A month get a newsreader and go to usenet the worlds largest collection of free porn in the universe!  (not that i go there    )


----------



## DTVPro

adult ppv's and sporting events (UFC, WWF, Boxing) all add up very fast even if you don't order 1 a day


----------



## bacevedo

I also agree this will be a hit with sports celebrities. I actually know some pretty famous sports celebs that subscribe to DirecTV. What do you think they do in the off season when they aren't playing? They watch TV - a lot of TV. They are sports nuts and subscribe to all of the sports packages whether it is their sport or not. For a guy making $5 million a year or more, do you think he even blinks at $7500 to get every channel, white glove service, etc.? These guys drop thousands a night on hotel rooms, dinners and the like. They live in a different world and this fits in nicely with that world.

They don't have anything else to do but watch TV (most of the time anyway) - they don't have a job to go to, the clubs aren't open until late at night and they don't spend every day on the golf course. They'll invite the other players over for a party and they can watch anything they want. They are so used to the entitelment that comes with their status that this will be another thing that they get that most of us mere mortals can't.

Also - sports celebs (or people with A LOT of money) don't have houses like the rest of us. They have TV's all over the place. Two in the pool room to watch two different games while you and the buddies shoot pool. One in the kids playroom, a few in the bedrooms, one in the family room, one or two on the patio. One or two in the guest house. These guys need 10 receivers for basic service.

This is also another way for DirecTV to market themselves as upscale and go after the higher clientelle (read: more profit per subscriber). This may or may not work, but it could be a "halo" product. (You do remember that little VW car called a Phaeton don't you?)

I don't watch enough TV that would warrant something like this, but there are a lot of people with money that will easily pay for it. And I say good for them. What else are they going to do with their money - save it for a rainy day?

Bryan


----------



## ebonovic

http://titanium.directv.com


----------



## rminsk

and the price is...... $7500!!! You are limited to 10 HD DVRs on the account.


----------



## HomieG

rminsk said:


> and the price is...... $7500!!! You are limited to 10 HD DVRs on the account.


Hmmm, if 10 of us split the deal, $750/yr for all that isn't so bad...


----------



## newsposter

i can hear the 'is this stealing' in the background 

if they don't force phone calls on this then it's very feasible though


----------



## dswallow

HomieG said:


> Hmmm, if 10 of us split the deal, $750/yr for all that isn't so bad...


If 5 of us split it, we'd each get 2 receivers. That's almost worthwhile. I really need 3 though.


----------



## TiMo Tim

DTVPro said:


> but besides that is the service included with the package
> 
> you have a seperate VIP tech support. Titanium calls are ONLY going to be handled by the VIP group. Regular CSR's and Tech's won't even be able to make you do anything or do anything for you. You get immediately transfered to the VIP group which will make any/all cust svc issues MUCH easier to deal with.
> 
> All service calls are either same day or next day. Even if there's no appointments available, they'll make room.
> 
> it's total white glove treatment on this package


And how often does the average customer need service? I can count on 6 fingers the number of times I've need to call in during the last 10 years: initial service, complaint that they turned on my free month of USSB before I wanted it, request to turn on my free month of USSB, request to upgrade hardware for 72.5 locals & HD, request HD-TiVo service credit, add HD-TiVo to account. Never had any complaints about customer service speed or availability.

I think someone else already summed it up-- this is for the wildly rich celebrity or lottery winner who's shallow enough to be an extremely conspicuous consumer and lazy and stupid enough to not comparison shop.


----------



## Bob_Newhart

hmmmm $7500 for TV. For TV.

Will it include Spice TV and the Hot Zone? Who cares about Playboy.


----------



## ebonovic

Bob_Newhart said:


> hmmmm $7500 for TV. For TV.
> 
> Will it include Spice TV and the Hot Zone? Who cares about Playboy.


Yes


----------



## Billy Bob Boy

I wonder if you get someone to sign up for this is all you get one measly month of free service  I wonder what the referral is for this.  Anyone know? Not that I will be referring anyone soon!


----------



## Giorgio

Billy Bob Boy said:


> I wonder if you get someone to sign up for this is all you get one measly month of free service  I wonder what the referral is for this.  Anyone know? Not that I will be referring anyone soon!


 I WANT MY MtV...lol


----------



## AbMagFab

I thought the math on the previous pages showed the $7500 to be exceedingly overpriced, even if you paid for 2-3 PPV's a day?

Even the porn addicts would have to be spending less than $4K per year. 

How is a $7500 package a deal for anyone, versus just buying what you want (even if you buy everything)?

(And for sports nuts, the blackout rules must still apply, I assume.)


----------



## Lee L

Bob_Newhart said:


> hmmmm $7500 for TV. For TV.


But this is marketed to people who have houses that are probably 10,000 square feet and cost multi-millions.

It probably is a little overpriced, but people with this kind of money also want the convenience of having everythign on all the time with no hassles and that is worth a little bit to them.


----------



## JimSpence

ebonovic said:


> http://titanium.directv.com


Now only if they had a DVR that could record everything at the same time.


----------



## Berak

The market for this is just so limited. Sure there is one, just like there is a market for $150,000 vinyl record players that use lasers to read the record. But why post on here a poll asking us regular folk? No one here is going to pay that. Do you think these ultra elight are cruising internet forums looking for this kind of stuff? Not. There time is too important to care about details of their TV system. They will hire someone for everything, including their home theater setup. 

For just about everyone in this group, this whole thing is a waste of time to even discuss. (Course if someone wants to sign up for all ten and "sell off" some receivers, PM me).


----------



## Berak

AbMagFab said:


> I thought the math on the previous pages showed the $7500 to be exceedingly overpriced, even if you paid for 2-3 PPV's a day?
> 
> Even the porn addicts would have to be spending less than $4K per year.
> 
> How is a $7500 package a deal for anyone, versus just buying what you want (even if you buy everything)?
> 
> (And for sports nuts, the blackout rules must still apply, I assume.)


Oh, it works out if you order one adult block per day, AND have time to watch all sports packages, AND order a few PPV movies AND watch all the regular channels. Lol. Basically someone who has no life but watching TV and despite their penchant for sitting on a couch for 20 hours a day has managed to acquire tens of millions of dollars.


----------



## Bob_Newhart

Now if it were $7500 for a lifetime subscription, maybe...


----------



## jacket88

That's about it though.


----------



## Berak

Im going to guess they will REQUIRE an install from a dealer, so they can make sure it's a single family setup.


----------



## ebonovic

jacket88 said:


> This would work well for a frat house


From what I have been told, this package is only avaialable for residential accounts.

I am not sure how they will be enforcing it, but.... at $7,500 for everything in the data stream, I am sure there is going to be something


----------



## TivoIsForLovers

ebonovic said:


> From what I have been told, this package is only avaialable for residential accounts.
> 
> I am not sure how they will be enforcing it, but.... at $7,500 for everything in the data stream, I am sure there is going to be something


Possibility 1:

No one said the card would be PPV open, maybe you have to press 'order' to get the programming - even though you would NOT be charged for the PPVs that you 'order'. Also, they may REQUIRE A LAND LINE PHONE AT ALL TIMES and just enable the receiver to 'call in' every day or so - so that it HAS to be where its supposed to be.

This way you MUST have a land line connected at all times (that is great for them) which they can have call in every day or couple of days to verify, you have to 'order' (they can know your usage), and it would thus greatly eliminate the possibility for the receivers to be anywhere but where they are supposed to be.


----------



## rminsk

They have always said you must have a land line connected at all times regardless of the package...


----------



## TivoIsForLovers

rminsk said:


> They have always said you must have a land line connected at all times regardless of the package...


That is ONLY to be able to order PPV. I only have 2 out of 8 connected, those are the only 2 that allow me to order PPV by remote - the other require a phone call or on-line purchase. This setup is known and noted by D* obviously.


----------



## rminsk

TivoIsForLovers said:


> That is ONLY to be able to order PPV. I only have 2 out of 8 connected, those are the only 2 that allow me to order PPV by remote - the other require a phone call or on-line purchase. This setup is known and noted by D* obviously.


Read your terms of service. You are required to have a land line. It is well know that DirecTV does not enforce the requirement...


----------



## TivoIsForLovers

rminsk said:


> Read your terms of service. You are required to have a land line. It is well know that DirecTV does not enforce the requirement...


Do yourself a favor if you don't believe - call them up to activate a receiver, you can tell them when they ask about the phone that there is NO connection, they will activate it but it will NOT allow the ordering of PPV or SPORTS.

Next, for someone paying $7500 for unlimited service, they will CERTAINLY police those limited number of accounts to make sure service is NOT stolen.


----------



## TivoIsForLovers

here is the relevant portion of the current customer agreement:

g) Phone Connections. Your receiver must always be directly connected to a land-based telephone line to receive certain Service, such as sports subscriptions and your local regional sports services network, and to be authorized to order with your remote control.

here is a link to the entire document if you are interested:

http://directv.com/DTVAPP/learn/CustomerAgreement.jsp

It says that they '*MAY*' de-activate service if the phone is disconnected, but if you tell them up front that it WON'T be conncected, they will activate it WITHOUT any problem, I tell you from experience. That un-connected receiver however will NOT be able to order PPV, sports, etc.


----------



## rminsk

Which is my point. They have always required a phone line for certain packages but never enforced it...


----------



## Adam1115

TivoIsForLovers said:


> It says that they '*MAY*' de-activate service if the phone is disconnected, but if you tell them up front that it WON'T be conncected, they will activate it WITHOUT any problem, I tell you from experience. That un-connected receiver however will NOT be able to order PPV, sports, etc.


I told them up front that I wouldn't have a phone line on all three of my TiVo's, they didn't care...


----------



## landshark21

Adam1115 said:


> I told them up front that I wouldn't have a phone line on all three of my TiVo's, they didn't care...


Gotta be careful with that. If you get a CSR in bad mood this may happen.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=300548


----------



## TivoIsForLovers

Anyhow, this is all off the topic of the Titanium package and how they would enforce IT!

Ya gotta believe there will be a heck of a lot more dillegence for those few that take this unlimited EVERYTHING package.

They certainly will be monitoring somehow by phone line connection IMO, and like I said the access cards/receivers may still require that the PPVs still be ordered through the remote, even though there would be no charge put on the customers account - that would make some sense and wouldn't be any form really of hassle I suppose.


----------



## jesseb

He said on his show this morning that this was way too much money for all channels. If anyone got the cash it would be him..


----------



## lawnmowerdeth

I bet they would make tons more money if they lowered this package to something around $2500. I know I would spring for it. I'm already paying $1500+ for my package and NFL ST. And I never do any PPV.


----------



## Cansatfan

Now you're talking about Titanium Lite....wait for it.


----------



## dswallow

So when do you think they'll come out with the DirecTV Black package... and what could it possibly add... maybe a Murdoch family member personally changes channels for you?


----------



## AbMagFab

Who knew Doug was racist?


----------



## Berak

How about the DirecTV reps on here who think were not looking at this right post the number of people who's average monthly bill exceeds $625? I mean if it's such a good deal those are the ones who will be saving money. If there are more than 100 nationwide I will be astonished.


Anyone .........


----------



## dswallow

AbMagFab said:


> Who knew Doug was racist?


hardeharhar. 

In the spirit of Amex Black, ya know.


----------



## dswallow

Berak said:


> How about the DirecTV reps on here who think were not looking at this right post the number of people who's average monthly bill exceeds $625? I mean if it's such a good deal those are the ones who will be saving money. If there are more than 100 nationwide I will be astonished.
> 
> Anyone .........


It's not about saving money; anybody looking at Titanium this way is not part of the target market.


----------



## Berak

dswallow said:


> It's not about saving money; anybody looking at Titanium this way is not part of the target market.


Oh yeah, that's right it's about the p r e s t i g e. Yo man, I got like every channel under the sun. I rock. And my own personal CSR, who I'll never use. Sure the cost is more than the sum of the (actually usable by a normal human) parts but hey I make so much money I don't care.


----------



## dswallow

Berak said:


> Oh yeah, that's right it's about the p r e s t i g e. Yo man, I got like every channel under the sun. I rock. And my own personal CSR, who I'll never use. Sure the cost is more than the sum of the (actually usable by a normal human) parts but hey I make so much money I don't care.


It's really not about prestige, either.

It's just a larger form of package pricing; I subscribe to Total Choice Premier. Others might choose Total Choice Plus and maybe pick one or two movie packages -- or even m icromanage those movie packages, adding and removing them from their account month by month as needed. Others will make different choices. I could probably save $40-$50 doing that, since I really do rarely watch anything outside of locals and some of the basic cable channels. But I find it nicer to just have the choice and am willing to pay for it, even if I end up not watching channels I'm paying for.

Some people might just find the Titanium package to be to their liking -- giving them the ultimate choice of anything/everything possible without worrying about micromanaging what they subscribe to. While I'd really never care for most of the foreign language channels, I'm sure if I had easy access to them I might poke around sometimes, especially when newsworthy things are happening.

The person making $4,000 a month probably isn't gonna be willing to pay for Titanium; but the person making $40,000 a month might simply find the package attractive because it lets them see anything and everything without having to deal with all those silly little options.

BTW, it's pretty obvious you're not part of the target market for this package.


----------



## newsposter

Isn't this even more profit than we think? If you only 'pay' or get 'charged' for the PPV you watch, and I assume DTV only must legally pay for those you watch, then they are getting even more profit than if they literally paid for all turned on all the time.


----------



## bnm81002

here's a story from my local newspaper,
http://www.nypost.com/news/national...or_tube_junkies_nationalnews_sara_stewart.htm 
$7500 PER YEAR, what a ripoff that is :down: :down: :down:


----------



## Berak

dswallow said:


> It's really not about prestige, either.
> 
> ...
> 
> BTW, it's pretty obvious you're not part of the target market for this package.


Obviously and neither are you, my point is that THERE IS ALMOST NO TARGET MARKET for this package. It's a complete waste for 99.999999% of the population. No one who reads this forum is in the target market. Howard Stern thinks it's overpriced and I bet he makes more than $40K a month. Paying outrageous sums of money for the convenience of not having to click a few buttons to order a PPV is beyond reasoning.

You could charge $50 for a Hershey bar and there are certainly many well off individuals who spend $50 like most spend a nickel, but if they know the value of the candy bar is really only $1, VERY FEW ARE GOING TO GIVE YOU $50 cause you bring it to them on silver platter.


----------



## dswallow

Berak said:


> Obviously and neither are you, my point is that THERE IS ALMOST NO TARGET MARKET for this package. It's a complete waste for 99.999999% of the population. No one who reads this forum is in the target market. Howard Stern thinks it's overpriced and I bet he makes more than $40K a month. Paying outrageous sums of money for the convenience of not having to click a few buttons to order a PPV is beyond reasoning.
> 
> You could charge $50 for a Hershey bar and there are certainly many well off individuals who spend $50 like most spend a nickel, but if they know the value of the candy bar is really only $1, VERY FEW ARE GOING TO GIVE YOU $50 cause you bring it to them on silver platter.


I don't quite understand your vehemence on the issue. So what if just a small percentage of subscribers might actually move to Titanium. To them, it's worthwhile; why shouldn't there be an option like that? Are you saying because very few people will subscribe that DirecTV shouldn't offer it?

There's plenty of people who'll buy $500 jeans, or go to stores with personal shoppers to select things instead of to Wal-Mart and browsing the racks themselves. AmEx has the Centurion Black card with a $2,500 annual fee and minimum annual spending of $250,000; not everyone finds value in that either, but that doesn't stop some 10,000 people from wanting and getting one.

Ever use room service in a hotel? Or even a mini-bar? People seem quite willing to spend considerable amounts over the cost of buying the same thing at 7-Eleven just for convenience.

If nothing else it has provided a lot of word-of-mouth marketing for DirecTV. And I'm sure there will be enough interest in the package that DirecTV even makes some money selling it. And how can that be bad, even to subscribers with the lowest priced package who'd never conceive of paying for the Titanium package.


----------



## Lee L

I thought about this a little last night. Lets take a family with a total gross income of $150,000. That is 2 people making $75k a year which is really not that high. Lets say they have TC platinum, the HD pack and a 3 or 4 recievers and their bill is $120 a month. Again, nothing ou of the ordinary there. That is $1440 a year making it just under 1% of gross income.

$1440 is just a touch under one fifth of $7500. So, lets say you have someone making a combined incmoe of $750,000. Maybe one is a stockbroker and the other a senior partner in a law firm. Or maybe 2 doctors, Maybe a buisness owner. Whatever, there are plenty of people in every city at that income level, even if they are not super-rich. The Titanium package is 1% of their income as well. There are lots of people making even more than that in most cities.

It is easily possible that there is more of market for this than we might think.


----------



## MirclMax

Berak said:


> Howard Stern thinks it's overpriced and I bet he makes more than $40K a month.


Sorry to divert this thread toward Howard Stern (and no, I'm not particularly a fan) .. but the above estimate was just so amazingly low that I had to chime in.

Stern's 5 year / $500million deal puts him at making over $8million/month. Just a wee bit over $40k 

And as a side note, I was just double checking my numbers, and apparently the deal dealt with $100million in stock that by the time Stern got the shares, they had increased in value to $200million, thus making the entire deal worth $600million. This would average him out to an even $10million a month.

And to redirect the conversation .. just because someone has lots of money doesn't mean they can't see the comparative value in something. The package is overpriced. It doesn't matter how much $$ someone makes. Just because you make $10million/month doesn't mean you're going to pay $5 for a can of soda.


----------



## Berak

dswallow said:


> I don't quite understand your vehemence on the issue. So what if just a small percentage of subscribers might actually move to Titanium. To them, it's worthwhile; why shouldn't there be an option like that? Are you saying because very few people will subscribe that DirecTV shouldn't offer it?
> 
> There's plenty of people who'll buy $500 jeans, or go to stores with personal shoppers to select things instead of to Wal-Mart and browsing the racks themselves. AmEx has the Centurion Black card with a $2,500 annual fee and minimum annual spending of $250,000; not everyone finds value in that either, but that doesn't stop some 10,000 people from wanting and getting one.
> 
> Ever use room service in a hotel? Or even a mini-bar? People seem quite willing to spend considerable amounts over the cost of buying the same thing at 7-Eleven just for convenience.
> 
> If nothing else it has provided a lot of word-of-mouth marketing for DirecTV. And I'm sure there will be enough interest in the package that DirecTV even makes some money selling it. And how can that be bad, even to subscribers with the lowest priced package who'd never conceive of paying for the Titanium package.


The AmEx Black card is a great example and one I was going to bring up in a previous post but didn't. Yes it exists, bit MOST people no nothing about it. It isn't advertised by AmEx anywhere in the mainstream public because they know none of them will qualify or care about it. I have no problem with DirecTV offering this package, as completely ABSURD as it is, but I wouldn't even let it be public information but instead just making private offers to select individuals. I wouldn't even have it mentioned on the main website.


----------



## Berak

Lee L said:


> I thought about this a little last night. Lets take a family with a total gross income of $150,000. That is 2 people making $75k a year which is really not that high. Lets say they have TC platinum, the HD pack and a 3 or 4 recievers and their bill is $120 a month. Again, nothing ou of the ordinary there. That is $1440 a year making it just under 1% of gross income.
> 
> $1440 is just a touch under one fifth of $7500. So, lets say you have someone making a combined incmoe of $750,000. Maybe one is a stockbroker and the other a senior partner in a law firm. Or maybe 2 doctors, Maybe a buisness owner. Whatever, there are plenty of people in every city at that income level, even if they are not super-rich. The Titanium package is 1% of their income as well. There are lots of people making even more than that in most cities.
> 
> It is easily possible that there is more of market for this than we might think.


Well most doctors I know are pretty cheap but I digress. 

You logic is flawed in that it assumes if family A is willing to spend 1% of their gross income on TV then family B is also, NO MATTER HOW MUCH THEY MAKE. I guess then Bill Gates would be OK spending like 100 MILLION a year on TV cause he can. These people are rich but most of them aren't stupid. They want to get a reasonable value for their money like anyone else. They won't have a problem paying for something if it's of value to them, but I just don't think many of, even the super rich, will see much value in this.


----------



## Berak

MirclMax said:


> And do redirect the conversation .. just because someone has lots of money doesn't mean they can't see the comparative value in something. The package is overpriced. It doesn't matter how much $$ someone makes. Just because you make $10million/month doesn't mean you're going to pay $5 for a can of soda.


Exactly.


----------



## dswallow

MirclMax said:


> Sorry to divert this thread toward Howard Stern (and no, I'm not particularly a fan) .. but the above estimate was just so amazingly low that I had to chime in.
> 
> Stern's 5 year / $500million deal puts him at making over $8million/month. Just a wee bit over $40k
> 
> And as a side note, I was just double checking my numbers, and apparently the deal dealt with $100million in stock that by the time Stern got the shares, they had increased in value to $200million, thus making the entire deal worth $600million. This would average him out to an even $10million a month.
> 
> And to redirect the conversation .. just because someone has lots of money doesn't mean they can't see the comparative value in something. The package is overpriced. It doesn't matter how much $$ someone makes. Just because you make $10million/month doesn't mean you're going to pay $5 for a can of soda.


You understand that he doesn't take home $10 million a month, right? That money also has to pay for producing the show, and pay for salaries of everyone involved, et. al. It's not just "income" for Howard Stern personally.

Howard's probably just upset it's not a commercial package. I'm sure they'd get it in-studio if it were available to them just because it'd allow them even more access to channels to talk about, especially porn and international channels.


----------



## Boston Fan

Berak said:


> The AmEx Black card is a great example and one I was going to bring up in a previous post but didn't. Yes it exists, bit MOST people no nothing about it. It isn't advertised by AmEx anywhere in the mainstream public because they know none of them will qualify or care about it. I have no problem with DirecTV offering this package, as completely ABSURD as it is, but I wouldn't even let it be public information but instead just making private offers to select individuals. I wouldn't even have it mentioned on the main website.


You're right, and I think that's what they are doing. It's not on their main page, and a search on their website for "titanium" returns zero results. The D* page posted earlier states "Membership is reserved for a select few." The NY Post article in a previous post states that "The DirecTV Web site currently offers a preregistration form for interested customers and *plans to limit the list to several hundred*."

Like AmEx Centurion (AmEx Black), exclusivity appears to be part of the marketing strategy.


----------



## TivoIsForLovers

I can remember (it wasn't that long ago) when perfectly sane people would spend over $10,000 to fly to France or England on the Concorde, when they could have gone to Priceline.com and gotten to the same place 2 hours later for UNDER $1,000 (and often for only $500 or less). The SST was tight quarters - not nearly as comfortable as sleeper seats and the like on regular airliners today.

If there are people that would pay $9 grand or so to save 2 hours, why wouldn't they pay $7500 FOR A YEAR of ANYTHING on DIRECTV?

People WASTE money EVERY day - this certainly could be considered a prestige thing IMO. I am willing to say they will sell a few hundred of these plans NO PROBLEM.


----------



## newsposter

Lee L said:


> I thought about this a little last night. Lets take a family with a total gross income of $150,000. That is 2 people making $75k a year which is really not that high.


I have no concept of $$ in NC dollars but if 150K a year isn't 'not that high' then it must be a lot more expensive than I thought. Where i live 150K a year would be very good. I'd honestly be retired by now


----------



## lawnmowerdeth

Let's all get back to the real issue here....

When will they finally have an affordable monthly porno channel package for the rest of us average D*TV subscribers?


----------



## jacket88

"When will they finally have an affordable monthly porno channel package for the rest of us average D*TV subscribers?"

This is a package for the really rich guy that doesn't want to have to explain to his wife why he is ordering porn. DirecTV will charge $7500 a year for "discretion".


----------



## trainman

From Conan O'Brien's monologue last night: "This is weird. DirecTV has a new offer where subscribers pay $7,500 -- $7,500 -- they get every channel, every pay-per-view, and 10 DVRs to record it all. Yeah. It's called 'The Die Indoors and Alone Plan.'"


----------



## beanpoppa

You are just looking at the program content of the package. You aren't looking at the service aspect of it.

To someone with multi-million $ income (and there are plenty in the US) who just spent $1mil on their new home theater setup (again, there are plenty of them) this isn't obscene at all. This package gives them the convenience that whatever is on TV- pay-per-view, premium channels, fights, sports, etc- that they will have instant access to it. And further, if they ever have a problem with their service, whether it's pixelation or too much bass from the speakers, they call a number, and someone immediately comes to fix it. They won't get the CSR telling them to do a clear-and-delete everything. They make a call, and someone will come and fix the problem. To someone with more disposable income than they can spend, they'll pay for the service- and the prestige.



MirclMax said:


> And to redirect the conversation .. just because someone has lots of money doesn't mean they can't see the comparative value in something. The package is overpriced. It doesn't matter how much $$ someone makes. Just because you make $10million/month doesn't mean you're going to pay $5 for a can of soda.


----------



## MirclMax

beanpoppa said:


> And further, if they ever have a problem with their service, whether it's pixelation or too much bass from the speakers, they call a number, and someone immediately comes to fix it. They won't get the CSR telling them to do a clear-and-delete everything. They make a call, and someone will come and fix the problem. To someone with more disposable income than they can spend, they'll pay for the service- and the prestige.


Is this something that you've just surmized will happen or has this package actually been detailed in such a way that it explains that the titanium customer will receive some superior level of customer support?


----------



## Boston Fan

MirclMax said:


> Is this something that you've just surmized will happen or has this package actually been detailed in such a way that it explains that the titanium customer will receive some superior level of customer support?


The D* website for Titanium mentions "Concierge Service 24/7". While they don't spell out the particulars, it certainly seems to indicate a higher level of quality regarding customer service.


----------



## MajorTomSawyer

Final word on what is included:

Total Choice Premier with and without local channels (determined by Zip Code). 
All Spanish-language programming. 
HD Package 
DVR Service 
All Sports Subscriptions. (Game availability and blackout restrictions apply.) 
NFL Sunday Ticket with SuperFan premium package 
NCAA Mega March Madness 
NBA League Pass 
MLB Extra Innings 
NHL Center Ice 
ESPN Full Court 
ESPN Gameplan 
MLS Direct Kick 
Barclays English Premier League
Jadeworld, International (WorldDirect) and CricketTicket packages. 
Available by request only.
Unlimited Pay Per View Movies and Events. 
Available via IPPV only.
Unlimited Adult Programming. 
Available in Open View.
Up to 10 receivers free at the time of initial order. 
Includes any combination of interactive standard, DVR, HD and/or HD-DVR receivers. 
Any receivers above first 10 in initial order are charged to customer at lease price. 
All future orders are charged at full price. 
There is no maximum number of receivers that can be on a TTN account. 
$0 Lease or Additional Receiver Fees. 
Custom Installation Services at no additional charge. 
Next day installations available to customer who call by 4 PM local time on the previous day. 
Includes 5-LNB dish and off-air antenna (if necessary). 
If customer requests CricketTicket or International (WorldDirect) package, customer will require second dish. 
In-Home Service Included. 
Service calls will be performed the same day if customer's initial call is received by 12 PM local time or next day if call received 4 PM local time. 
Free Equipment Replacement. 
Customer is required to return unused/defective equipment. 
Remote control replacement is free.
Free Handling & Delivery. 
Free subscription to ON DIRECTV Magazine. 

Seems all cust's with this package will be getting VIP service and their own number to call as well.


----------



## untouchable

Equipment would be included I believe...Infact, if you added all of the exact costs of the packages up, you would have this:

NFL ST: $229 (early renewal price..)
Super Fan: 99.00
Center Ice: 169.00
NBA Leage Pass: 179.00
MLS Direct kick: 69.00
Mega March Madness: 59.00
English Premier League: 19.95 (Per Game if you order PPV)
ESPN Game Plan: 119.00 (last season according to my bill)
Setanta Sports: 11.99 per mo.
Total Choice Premier: 99.99 mo..
PPV: anywhere from 3.99-70.00 per order..these are unlimited and you get every major event (wrestling, boxing, ufc, all that)
Lease/Additional Receiver Fee: 4.99 ea. per mo.
DVR service fee: 5.99 mo..waived w/ Total Choice Premier
HD Package: 9.99 a month..

Now, if you added up all the PPV Boxing, and other special events...not to mention all of the other services, it will exceed the $7500 a year that you guys are getting...Plus you get a VIP installation, which includes wall fishing instead of drilling through exterior walls...that's custom charges that the technician would generally charge you seperately for.. Here is a link with a press release for it...

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=874341&highlight=


----------



## Philly Bill

I'd think this is something that DTV HAD to do to set a dollar value on 'all' of their stuff for suing folks they catch stealing their programming.


----------



## newsposter

Not to help justify their price...but if the install of the 10 receivers includes a higher level of 'professional' installation and pays for wire fishes and the all the 'true' necessities you need for a competent install...may be worth 7500


----------



## SeattleCarl

It may be worth the $7500 for the first year. How about year number 2 and on when the price goes up to $10K?

Carl


----------



## lew

The plan includes up to 10 receivers but they don't charge extra for mirroring additional receivers.

I wonder if one of the unpublished benefits is allowing a titanium customer to include multiple homes in the account?


----------



## NYHeel

newsposter said:


> I have no concept of $$ in NC dollars but if 150K a year isn't 'not that high' then it must be a lot more expensive than I thought. Where i live 150K a year would be very good. I'd honestly be retired by now


How about in the New York/Northern NJ area where 150k for a family with 4 kids probably isn't even upper middle class. A house that sells for 500k in Bergen County probably wouldn't fetch 200k in most other markets.

The point is that even someone with lots of extra money to spend won't spend it here since there's no prestige (like there is with Amex black) and it's barely even convenient. Sheesh you just set up all the sports passes once and then they autorenew. Also, you just click a button on the remote and then it shows up. That's pretty easy. You'd probably get pretty good treatment from csrs if your bill is so high anyway.


----------



## rborden

DTVPro said:


> I'm almost wondering if this seems some kind of joke
> 
> if you google this, it's the same beginning post everywhere
> 
> not to mention, I work for DTV and have dug completely through both Commercial and Residential Doris and a few other internal things and can find nothing on this new pack.
> 
> if they were sending the info to customers already, the info would be somewhere in Doris (DTV's internal info tool)
> 
> maybe I'm wrong, but this just seems like a prank


then you are an idiot, just type titanium in the DORIS search box and there it is, T.L's also passed out flyers about 3 wks ago at least here in AL.


----------



## drew2k

rborden said:


> then you are an idiot, just type titanium in the DORIS search box and there it is, T.L's also passed out flyers about 3 wks ago at least here in AL.


Look in a mirror lately? What does it make you when you reply to a three-week-old post?


----------



## theguy

hate to be a bummer for all you guys but you don't have to worry about the price of it its not somehting you will really be able to ask for, those who want it will be offered it. and i highly doubt any of them have to go to a tv forum


----------



## killerdc

I havent seen it mentioned and I am long out of college, but what about frat houses and things of that nature? If I was still in college, I wouldnt hesitate to pay 750 per year per room, and if you share a room with another guy thats only 375 per year to get a TIVO in your room with everything under the sun, including the porn.  Whats better than that for a college guy?


----------



## ebonovic

Others had posted that it would not be available in MDU's and "greek" houses....
That it would have to be a residential installation...


----------



## Lee L

MajorTomSawyer said:


> Final word on what is included:
> 
> Unlimited Pay Per View Movies and Events.
> Available via IPPV only.


So, what is IPPV? IF that means you have to go order the event to watch, it would seem to knock some of the convenience off a little since I would expect that for my $7500 that I could just tune in to any channel and it is on.


----------



## Bob_Newhart

lawnmowerdeth said:


> Let's all get back to the real issue here....
> 
> When will they finally have an affordable monthly porno channel package for the rest of us average D*TV subscribers?


 :up:

Exactly. This should be an option just like HBO, SHO, etc.

Then I'd never have to leave my bunk...


----------



## Ran94

lew said:


> The plan includes up to 10 receivers but they don't charge extra for mirroring additional receivers.
> 
> I wonder if one of the unpublished benefits is allowing a titanium customer to include multiple homes in the account?


This would be nice if you can get a few of your friends together and split the cost.
How would DTV be able to track this? It's not like your need a special dish for this.
If this package comes out when the MPEG4 is up and running for all, woohoo.


----------



## Gluberall

Ran94 said:


> This would be nice if you can get a few of your friends together and split the cost.
> How would DTV be able to track this? It's not like your need a special dish for this.
> If this package comes out when the MPEG4 is up and running for all, woohoo.


I cannot officially speak for the company, but I feel with something like this, phone connections will probably get enforced. I'm sure this has been brought up before in this thread but the opportunity for commercial fraud is too great. For instance, Titanium is expensive, but the viewing rate card for NFL ST by itself on a commercial account costs just as much.


----------



## SmackDaddy

I have the TC Premiere (or whatever it's called today - the most channels) + HD + NFL ST & Superfan + NBA + College BB + College FB + MLB. I can't see subscribing to this package at $7,500.

I am probably about to move and must admit that including the wall fishes + 10 10-250's is intriguing. As someone pointed out, you could ALMOST talk yourself into it for year one but it is in no way economical after that.

And besides...most of us already have a 10-250 or other boxes that we own. 

Just imagine how many $7,500 packages DTV would have sold if they had offered this at the launch of the 10-250 or soon thereafter.


----------



## Berak

SmackDaddy said:


> Just imagine how many $7,500 packages DTV would have sold if they had offered this at the launch of the 10-250 or soon thereafter.


Yeah, probably in the dozens.


----------



## MetalWorker

chrishicks said:


> wow!! only $7500.00 a year. I think I know what I'm getting everyone for Christmas this year.


How do I get on your Christmas list?


----------



## Tivoman35

It cost $7500 upfront (not monthly)- but you get every pay per view, etc. that they carry. At over $600 a month you better watch a lot of TV!


----------



## The Flush

Let me check my lottery tickets and then I'll tell you if I'll buy this package.


Looks like I will not be buying this package.


----------



## newsposter

got my email about the package....can't wait to sign up


----------



## tbeckner

newsposter said:


> got my email about the package....can't wait to sign up


So, now you need ten more HD Televsions! Can you watch a dozen HD Televisions at the same time?


----------



## The Flush

When is the free preview for this package?

I hope they give us enough notice so I can add a few extra Dtivos with a TB of storage in each one.


----------



## Eupolis

From a buddy that works at DIRECTV...

Apparently the Titanium package is being promoted as being open only to a membership of 500 subscribers. They currently have 20 people signed up, INCLUDING Howard Stern and Rush Limbaugh...interesting, given how he spoke out against it.

Yeah, if you look at this price and immediately start calculating how much it is per month, or what the "normal" cost of getting everything is and if this is a good "deal," then you aren't the target. Less of a prestige thing and more of a "for the person accustomed to having everything" thing. I even like the idea of paying one fee up front for a year and not having to worry about paying a damn thing for 12 months...


----------



## BillyT2002

Funny how Howard Stern chooses DirecTV with it's XM package rather than DISH Network with its Sirius package.


----------



## dswallow

BillyT2002 said:


> Funny how Howard Stern chooses DirecTV with it's XM package rather than DISH Network with its Sirius package.


I suspect he already has carte blanche to receive Sirius streams.


----------

